# [SOLVED] Nvidia Card not showing up on Windows 8.1 64bit



## windows7dllbrok (Mar 21, 2013)

I've searched quite a bit online and none of the solution seems to be working.

They say to uninstalled the display adapter from Device manager, uninstall and reboot. 

I've done all that.

When I first installed Windows 8 back in the day, it automatically installed Nvidia drivers from Windows Update. Since then I had removed Windows 8 due to personal preference and reinstalled Windows 8.1 directly.

My Nvidia card isn't showing up. 

I've downloaded three version of Nvidia driver from their site and none of them is detecting my card. I could modify the .inf but had bad experience with it with BSOD. Even if I do it, it won't detect the card because M$ Windows 8.1 doesn't seem to be detecting it.

Windows 8.1 Pro
Nvidia 9700m GTS
Qosmio F 50 -126

Best Regards


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

How did you uninstall it from Device Manager if it isn't even detected?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Nvidia Card not showing up on Windows 8.1 64bit*

Can you show us a screenshot of Device Manager with Display Adapter expanded? If that is the correct video card that you listed, then this should be your driver: Drivers | GeForce


----------



## windows7dllbrok (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Nvidia Card not showing up on Windows 8.1 64bit*



Stancestans said:


> How did you uninstall it from Device Manager if it isn't even detected?


Because it kept on installing it as Microsoft Basic Display Adapter. Even if I tried uninstalling and search for it online, it wasn't finding anything.



spunk.funk said:


> Can you show us a screenshot of Device Manager with Display Adapter expanded? If that is the correct video card that you listed, then this should be your driver: Drivers | GeForce


I managed to fix it by installing *Windows 7 64bit* drivers for it. Later those installed, I got the _semi-latest _ones from Nvidia and installed it via modded .inf. 

Currently I have 331 version while the latest according to Nvidia for it is 340. Though that ends with a catastrophic failure. 

/solved.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The link spunk.funk provided is for v341 and are compatible with Windows 8.1. They are WHQL certified, so I don't understand why you wanna use drivers for Seven with a modded inf.


----------

